# Jailbreak APT2 SeasonPass 0.7.8 (118)



## Mabal972 (21 Août 2011)

Bonjour

Je viens d'essayer de Jailbreaker mon Apple TV 2 avec la dernière version untethered de SeasonPass, mais cela ne fonctionne pas: voici les détails...

J'ai tout d'abord restauré mon Apple TV 2 en Custom Firmware 4.3_8F305, 
avec le fichier "AppleTV2,1_4.3_8F305_Restore.ipsw"

J'ai ensuite téléchargé et lancé SeasonPass 0.7.8 (118) 
Cliqué sur "Create IPSW"
cela a crée sur mon disque dur un fichier "AppleTV2,1_4.3_8F455_SP_Restore.ipsw"
J'ai passé mon APT2 en mode DFU comme indiqué
cela a ouvert Itunes, j'ai remarqué que ça a été cherché le fichier crée précédemment et restaurer avec celui ci...
La procédure s'est donc apperement déroulée complètement sans soucis...

J'ai ensuite branché mon APT2 à ma TV
Mais pas de menu SeasonPass
ni de connexion SSH possible
J'en déduit donc que le Jailbreak ne s'est pas fait!

J'ai recommencé à 6 reprises, même résultat...

J'observe dans le menu de APT2:
Reglages/General/Informations/
Que j'ai l'information logiciel: 4.3 (2557)

Merci de votre aide
Marc 972
PS, je suis sur MAC LION


----------



## Rem64 (21 Août 2011)

il est indiqué sur le site de firecore que le jailbreak s'effectue sans avoir de menu Seas0npass qui apparait sur l'apple tv (ce qui est temporaire)

Pour ce qui est du SSH tu fais comment?
Tu passes par le terminal et tu tape _ssh root@IP_DE_TON_ATV2_ ???
ça donne quoi comme message?


----------



## Mabal972 (22 Août 2011)

Rem64 a dit:


> il est indiqué sur le site de firecore que le jailbreak s'effectue sans avoir de menu Seas0npass qui apparait sur l'apple tv (ce qui est temporaire)
> 
> Pour ce qui est du SSH tu fais comment?
> Tu passes par le terminal et tu tape _ssh root@IP_DE_TON_ATV2_ ???
> ça donne quoi comme message?


Dans Reglages/General/Informations/ de l'Apple TV, j'ai: 4.3 (8F455)
donc je suppose que c'est jailbreaker alors????

et pour le SSH:
Je tape dans le Terminal de mon MAC:  ssh root@192.168.x.x
et j'ai le message "WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!"

Merci de ton aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h38 ----------

je viens de trouver sur les forums anglais,
j'ai taper dans le terminal:
rm .ssh/known_hosts

et je n'ai plus le message:
"WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!"

et je peux me connecter a ATV2 en SSH

Merci
Marc972


----------



## Mabal972 (22 Août 2011)

Mon AppleTV 2 est bien jailbreaké mais hélas, impossible de lire les vidéos de mon MacBook sur mon Apple TV 2,
Selon mes recherches il semblerait que ce soit une histoire de SAMBA absent depuis la mise à jour en LION???

Grrrr.....


----------



## endavent (22 Août 2011)

Oui
http://forums.macg.co//showthread.php?t=775432&referrerid=20096


----------



## Rem64 (22 Août 2011)

eh oui Lion n'a pas une si belle crinière!!


----------



## Mabal972 (23 Août 2011)

endavent a dit:


> Oui
> http://forums.macg.co//showthread.php?t=775432&referrerid=20096


Oui j'ai deja vu ce post mais cela me semble compliqué, 

En attendant, j'ai mis mes vidéos sur mon NAS et là pas de soucis pour les lire sur XBMC de l'Apple TV...


----------



## abel731 (5 Septembre 2011)

bonjour 
 j aurai besion d aide pour jailbreake mon apple tv au firmware 4.3 2527 c  ce qui et marque sur mon apple tv sur ma tele 
 j ai essaye avec green poisson  season pass  et ca veut rein faire peut tu m aider merci


----------



## jylano (6 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème que Mabal972, et lorsqu'avec le terminal, je veux accéder en ssh à mon ATV2, en tapant les commandes suivantes :
" ssh root@192.168.x.x", adresse prise sur le menu Informations

J'obtiens le message suivant :

_ssh: connect to host 192.168.x.x port 22: Connection refused_

N'y connaissant strictement rien en réseau et programmation, je ne sais quoi faire, à part recommencer pour la 10eme fois et enfin demander votre aide.

Mon ATV et connecté en Ethernet via mon Airport extreme qui sert de routeur derrière ma livebox.

La version logiciel ATV est 4.3 (2557)
La version system  est 4.3 (8F455)

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## clauderobert47 (6 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour 

J'ai beau essayer de faire un jailbrak avec seasonpass et ça ne marche jamais, je me rends en mode DFU, cette partie la fonctionne mais quand il est rendu au itunes pour restaurer j'ai une message disant que c'est impossible

J'essai d'installer par la suite atv flash que j'ai achete et ça me dit que mon apple tv est pas jailbreaker

a l'aide svp

J'utilise mac et lion

Merci

Claude

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------

Je ne suis pas capable de me connecter avec le terminal, ça me dit connect to host  xx.xx.xx.xx  port 22 opération time out

Claude


----------

